# Irish Sport Horse



## rubyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

This is my 7yr irish sport horse. Do you think she is built well? Give me your opinions. Thanks


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not bad.
Shoulder angle is quite steep but her neck doesnt seem to be too off.
High in the wither, but with good depth of girth.
Front legs look alright, though there is something off about the right one (horse's left). It looks... crooked?
Sits back a bit on the front feet, though that could probably be fixed by a ferrier.
Not too long in the back, nice hindquarters, though they could use some muscling.
Hard to accurately say about the back legs, as she isn't standing very straight.
Appears to be cow-hocked, however.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey there!

we don't often have many people post with Irish Sport horses. I know, because I ride one! he's not mine, but I get to ride him from time to time.

Anyway, as for your girl, the first thing that stands out to me is that her front left leg seems a bit crooked. The knees are nice and big and the canon short, and in fact, her bone is amazing. But, there is a strange angling outward from the knee down, and the appearance of that hoof toeing inward. 
I can't say much else about her hind end because none of the photos show her squarely from the side, with her legs squared up, too. She does have upright shoulder , same as the horse I ride. But she is much less "drafty" than 'my' ISH.


----------



## rubyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

Please don't pay attention to hind left she has a suspensory injury on that leg. Her toes are long and heels too short with her front hooves and are working on those. Will get better pics tomorrow of her standing square on all 4. Thanks


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Hard to judge conformation when the heels on both front feet are underrun. Could be throwing the whole front end off a tad. Easy enough to fix with a better trim. Nice looking horse otherwise.


----------

